# First TEST E cycle (lets get this straight)



## HypnoticParkour (Nov 30, 2011)

21 years old

5 10'

hoping to start a test e cycle in a couple of weeks alongside some hgh

just covering up that my cycle sounds good as it will be my first

been told to run test e at 3ml a week at one jab (after reading on here that sounds quite a lot for my first cycle!)

4iu growth every other day

i was planning on running it for a month and starting pct 3 weeks later with tamoxifen and hcg(what would the hcg dosage be?)

not doing anything until im fully certain that my cycle sounds solid

hoping to hit 80kg

currently 72kg

would love some help on this guys! cheers!


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Tbh mate prepared to be flamed.

I'm not an expert on aas but I can tell your not ready for a cycle.

Sorry i'm just being honest !


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Kennyken said:


> Tbh mate prepared to be flamed.
> 
> I'm not an expert on aas but I can tell your not ready for a cycle.
> 
> Sorry i'm just being honest !


your getting slated from jenny!!!!!!

*And let me get this straight your looking to run test e for a month?*


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

3ml a week means nothing also.


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Rq355 said:


> your getting slated from jenny!!!!!!
> 
> *And let me get this straight your looking to run test e for a month?*


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm not slating anyone ? I'm giving my opinion


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

am having a laugh bud relax lol

I agree with your opinion if hes thinking about running growth hormone or test e for a month


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Rq355 said:


> am having a laugh bud relax lol
> 
> I agree with your opinion if hes thinking about running growth hormone or test e for a month


Rq I know you are mate. Just winding you up x


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

I havent used steriods but even I know you run your typical first test e course at 500mg p/w with two jabs for about 10-12 weeks. PCT needs looking at too. I think you need to do some more research and make sure you understand exactly what your putting into your body dude - in the nicest possible way. The worst thing you can do is do something someone else has told you to do. I see it alot in gyms where people dont know what theyre taking and mess their bodies up, get gyno, crash aftwards etc...


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

HypnoticParkour said:


> 21 years old
> 
> 5 10'
> 
> ...


1. No mention of training.

2. No mention of aims

3. No mention of diet.

4. Running test for too short

5. Hgh on a first cycle?

6. 3ml doesn't mean anything

7. Pct is poor

I could go on ......


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Ffs! Isn't it good that this lad is asking the questions? Some cnuts don't bother and just go straight in without any knowledge!

I agree research is needed but why not link the pct sticky?, hcg sticky etc etc...

That would be helpful to the op, not just say "fcuk off and read up"

I would link the stickies but I'm on my phone, sorry op


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Hotdog147 said:


> Ffs! Isn't it good that this lad is asking the questions? Some cnuts don't bother and just go straight in without any knowledge!
> 
> I agree research is needed but why not link the pct sticky?, hcg sticky etc etc...
> 
> ...


Because i'm on my phone also ?


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

How long have you been lifting mate, and how would you describe your physique because your only 158lb and i really dont think you need any steroids yet let alone 3ml a week!

You are only 21 years old!

Your goals from 72kg to 80kg can be done natty over a year of solid training!

Think long term my friend because you can pretty much guarantee you will achieve your current goals without AAS


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

mate as above you do need to read up big time. you cant just run test e for 1 month as you wont get anything out of it which is why most run it for 12 weeks if not longer.

you can do 3ml but considering most test e is 250mg/ml as a beginer 500mg/week of test e is enough on a first cycle so 2 ml would suffice.

in regards to you reading up, here are few few links to start you off.

general info

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/22341-steroid-information-beginners.html

pct info

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/47593-understanding-pct.html

hcg info

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/55418-hcg-mixing-storing-dosing.html

once you have read and understood, check out member journals on steroids for more info on the cycles themselves and then ask some more questions.


----------



## HypnoticParkour (Nov 30, 2011)

Rq355 said:


> your getting slated from jenny!!!!!!
> 
> *And let me get this straight your looking to run test e for a month?*


yeah man its just what ive been told would be an ideal cycle, thats why im checking up on stuff just to see what other peoples thoughts are, im not doing anything till im sure, with all that aside the hgh is good though?


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

HypnoticParkour said:


> yeah man its just what ive been told would be an ideal cycle, thats why im checking up on stuff just to see what other peoples thoughts are, im not doing anything till im sure, with all that aside the hgh is good though?


What you have been told is wrong.. its pretty much like having sex and just as your about to cum u stop


----------



## HypnoticParkour (Nov 30, 2011)

gettingLEAN said:


> How long have you been lifting mate, and how would you describe your physique because your only 158lb and i really dont think you need any steroids yet let alone 3ml a week!
> 
> You are only 21 years old!
> 
> ...


ive been training for 2 years, but serious lifting from a year ago, diet consists of 1g of protein per lb of body weight, quite strict with hardly any junk, except cheat days  consume food every 2-3 hours, physique is good, similar to you if thats you in the photo, i do parkour as well as building so cardio side is pretty decent but im expecting that to go down a lot more which it has been since i put on 10kg in the past 9 months


----------



## HypnoticParkour (Nov 30, 2011)

gettingLEAN said:


> What you have been told is wrong.. its pretty much like having sex and just as your about to cum u stop


haha okay, well what would you consider as a beginners cycle just so it gives me more of a basic idea? if you would


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

Forget the HGH for the moment. If you are sure a course is for you, just run the test-e on its own. As a first cycle im sure you will be pleasently supprised with the results and you could put on that 8kg you want if you have a good diet, maybe more. Nutrition is very important when your on cycle to make the most out of everything. I have a friend who ran a 500mg first cycle, put on some good size and lost absolutely everything afterwards because he didnt eat correctly. He is now trying to train natural and keeps crashing out of the gym becuase he is so de-motivated. His solution to his problem is more steriods - but we will see how that one goes...

You could do that 8kg naturally with a good diet.


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

HypnoticParkour said:


> ive been training for 2 years, but serious lifting from a year ago, diet consists of 1g of protein per lb of body weight, quite strict with hardly any junk, except cheat days  consume food every 2-3 hours, physique is good, similar to you if thats you in the photo, i do parkour as well as building so cardio side is pretty decent but im expecting that to go down a lot more which it has been since i put on 10kg in the past 9 months


Well i know the itchy feeling of wanting to hit your 1st cycle so i know you probably have your mind set but if you do your homework here mate, nail your diet so your getting the correct calories im guessing your going to need a lot to grow with high metabolism..

Or just consider maybe taking Anavar for 8 weeks as a first cycle


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

beginners cycles vary from oral only to injectable only to injectable with oral kick starts

oral only:

dbol/tbol 50-80mg weeks 1 - 6/8

injectable only:

test e 500mg weeks 1 - 12

oral kick start and injectable:

dbol/tbol 40-60mg weeks 1 - 4/6

test e 500mg - weeks 1 -12

just a rough idea of the many beginner cycles, i'll leave the rest to the more experienced.

again this is just a rough idea, by no means should you take this as advice. do your reading and understand it all before even buying your gear let alone using it.


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

HypnoticParkour said:


> haha okay, well what would you consider as a beginners cycle just so it gives me more of a basic idea? if you would


500mg a week (2ml) for 12 weeks would be a nice start if your insistent of taking test, then you can research about PCT (maybe some Dianabol for 1st 6 weeks)

Or like i said some anavar


----------



## HypnoticParkour (Nov 30, 2011)

okay sounds good and i appreciate all the help guys! im not going to just jump into it anyway but when i read a bit more i think the test e @ 500mg a week for 12 weeks sounds like a good first cycle, i know this aint a pct thread but what would be an ideal pct for that? and id start it roughly 21-25 days after the last jab correct?


----------



## HypnoticParkour (Nov 30, 2011)

also with the hgh, that would be taken every other day at 400iu? i havent found anything on hgh pct so im take it you dont need one?


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Youve been told to drop HGH<<< is used for long term and not suited for what you want

Test e is a long acting ester that takes 3-5 weeks to kick in so running for a month would shut you down and get you nowhere tell your mate so stick his advice

Yes we are flaming you so that you do not make mistakes and understand what you are getting yourself into

I refuse to help you anymore if you do not help yourself

A 5 minute browse would give you a rough idea for first cycle then once you have that resarch all parts of cycle then ask questions of what parts you dont understand


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

HypnoticParkour said:


> haha okay, well what would you consider as a beginners cycle just so it gives me more of a basic idea? if you would


500-600mg test e/c/sus once weekly - weeks 1-12

0.5mg adex eod (mon/wed/fri) - weeks 1-14

1000iu hcg once weekly - weeks 3-14

PCT start 2 weeks after last jab and run for 4 weeks:

Clomid 100/100/50/50

Nolva 20/20/20/20

^ All mg's per day (/) per week.

Could use adex for first 2 weeks of pct, or run aromasin throughout (optional).

Good little cycle! :beer:


----------



## HypnoticParkour (Nov 30, 2011)

got it! thanks guys! appreciate all the advice!


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

gettingLEAN said:


> What you have been told is wrong.. its pretty much like having sex and just as your about to cum u stop


Why is it wrong???

Month on month off Test only cycles are well known & can be extremely effective. Please explain your statement.


----------

